# Where to get Greek Applique - Pattern letters



## NuWaka (Feb 25, 2009)

Some members of a local sorority came in with some pink sweatshirts with greek letter applique in a plaid pattern. I have searched everywhere trying to find these wholesale but no luck. I know Stahls has the two color letters but I didn't see anything that could be ordered with any type of patterns.

Anyone know where to find these?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you can try TwillUSA


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on volume and time frame, Boxer Craft might be a possibility.


----------



## NuWaka (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It turns out that Stahls does have the letters in the Boxercraft format. I appreciate the input!


----------

